

Google, Amazon, MS have paid AdBlock Plus to allow their ads to pass through - arash_milani
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/02/google_amazon_taboola_microsoft_adplock_plus_unblock

======
phantom_oracle
This seems to be growing:

Adblock Edge - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/)

The strangest thing is that I've seen ABP advertising for job openings here on
HN.

------
supergeek133
If true, any suggestions on alternatives that work just as well as this (used)
to?

~~~
avani
Afaict, there is a single checkbox to click ('Allow some non-intrusive
advertising') to not see white listed ads. I do not see ads from Google, MS,
etc. when it is unselected.

~~~
namlem
I have the box checked and I recently started seeing Youtube ads.

------
jd3
i've recently found µBlock to be a great alternative
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

